# Big Problem Apple ID



## emee (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Gros problème ce soir en voulant télécharger une app, on me demande comme d'habitude mon mot de passe ID, que je rentre. Sauf que la, Apple me dit mot de passe incorrect réessayer ou annuler. Apres avoir réessayé 1000000 fois, ou presque j'appuie sur mot de passe oublié, j'arrive sur iforgot rempli mon mail et la apple me dit qu'un mail a été envoyé. je ne reçoit rien ! 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire !! 

help


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2011)

Les mails peuvent mettre un petit moment à arriver, mais le pire étant qu'ils sont très souvent considérés comme du SPAM donc tu ne le recevras jamais en fonction de ton fournisseur d'accès 

Si tu n'y arrives toujours le mieux est de contacter le SAV Apple.


----------



## aragorn83 (16 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, jai le meme problème !

mon mot de passe ne passe pas sur l'app store ni depuis mon mac ni depuis mon iphone.


----------



## nifex (16 Décembre 2011)

pareil depuis ce matin je ne peux plus me connecter à itunes pour mettre à jour mes applications pour mon iphone et ipad...

Je suis pourtant sur d'entrer correctement mon email et mon mot de passe.

Lorsque je clique sur mot de passe oublié, il m'ouvre une page internet mais elle ne charge jamais...

je suppose qu'ils ont un problème avec leur serveur et qu'il faut attendre pour que tout revienne à la normal...

Peut être subisse t'il une attaque ????

D'autres ont se problème ?

P.S. : Enfaite pour être précise, il y a 1h j'ai pu me connecter avec mon iphone pour mettre a jour directement les apps, mais j'ai du accepter les nouvelles conditions d'apple. Et une heure après je ne peux plus me connecter avec mon Mac depuis itunes...

P.S. 2 : Même problème pour l'App Store pour Mac...


----------



## Nikopsycho (16 Décembre 2011)

idem, un problem de chez eux. J'ai essayer de me connecté d'abord sur itunes = impossible, ensuite icloud pareil, ensuite iphone pareil, et après sur le site Apple directement et là ça me dit pas que je me suis trompé mais : internal error occured.
Donc faut patienter je pense
C'est moi où apple plante régulièrement depuis que l'autre il est mort ? :rateau:
Enfin perso j'avais absolument jamais rencontré de problème avant.


----------



## ScotchE (16 Décembre 2011)

idem pour moi, aussi bien depuis le mac que l'iphone.

Même le site dev est bloqué par un souci AppleConnect.
A mon avis il faut patienter un peu, espérons que cela se rétablisse plus rapidement que lors de mon dernier bug google.


----------



## aragorn83 (16 Décembre 2011)

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/16/widespread-itunes-and-icloud-apple-id-outage/

on est pas les seuls


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2011)

Ca m'a fait pareil ce matin.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de réinitialiser mon mot de passe en passant par cette page et en choisissant "Question de sécurité" comme méthode d'authentification pour éviter l'étape du mail de confirmation.
En faisant ça j'ai constaté que les exigences pour le nouveau mot de passe (au moins 8 caractères, lettres et chiffres, au moins une majuscule) étaient bien supérieures à mon ancien mot de passe dont le niveau de sécurité était assez faible.
Peut être qu'avec le lancement de Match Apple souhaite que les MDP faibles soient remplacés par des MDP de niveau supérieur...
En tous cas maintenant ça roule.


----------



## daters (21 Décembre 2011)

Même le site dev est bloqué par un souci AppleConnect.


----------

